# *Credit Where Credit Is Due* Who is your HERP HERO??



## Deb64 (May 25, 2006)

I would be very interested if everyone thought back to their very early herp days and could name the 1 person/group or site that they have the highest regard for due to the time and patience that was given to them during their early learning process. 

I believe in *giving credit where credit is due* and there are a lot of silent people out there who I believe have helped bring the standard of herp care up to what it is today through their tolerance of all newbies and their dedicataion to teaching others how to correctly care for our beloved reptiles. 
Feel free to include some of the *blonde moments* that this poor person/people had to suffer through with you I know I have MANY to include... (dont look so surprised)..lol 

on that note... please dont include names if you know that special someone prefers to stay out of the limelite... they will know who they are by what you have written.... But I think it would be a nice gesture..especially if you havent spoken to them in a long while to remind them of how much you appreciate all they did for you


----------



## scotchbo (May 25, 2006)

I havnt got a perticular person i would like to thank but i would like to thank every member on aussie pythons that have given me some advice because i have received advice from many members on here so 

THANKS EVERYONE FOR PUTTING ME AT EASE WHEN IM WORRIED ABOUT MY PYTHON'S


----------



## SamMamba (May 25, 2006)

i would like 2 thank 2 people who have helped me (1) brendon mr bredli 4 4 bein there 4 my annouying qestions an helpin me out heaps with my 1st bredli python an second indicus themain who i brought my hypo bredli off thank you 4 everything you have done 4 me

thaks guys sam


----------



## Greebo (May 25, 2006)

I would like to thank Serpenttounge on behalf of APS members. He has always been patient with questions asked by people new to the hobby and his advice is always spot on. He never boasts about his expertise (like some members) but always has a kind word for beginners.


----------



## Hally (May 25, 2006)

i would like to thank every one on APS you have all be a great help. and Pugsley. he has helped heaps with my beardie and with any other questions i have need to ask him

Thanks

Hally


----------



## bikiescum2003 (May 25, 2006)

the man who sells the rabbits on the herp trader (gerry) he helped me out a lot with my first python and incubtor set ups


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (May 25, 2006)

I will wait till I win the Albino carpet & the Bredli before I praise Simon 

But in all honesty, anyone & everyone in this hobby with a bit of knowledge that I have had the time to sit down, have a bourbon & a conversation with deserves my thanks. I do have my favourites & those I really appreciate, most of whom are the big names in the hobby but to name them all would take too long & to miss any would be un-fair.


----------



## Wrasse (May 25, 2006)

Hrmmm... That's a hard one, particularly as my early herping was done without the knowledge of Australian Herp sites. The people who helped me during my 'fresh' learning period (and lets face it, we are always learning) were from websites such as redtailboa, herpkingdom and moreliapythons. Names such as BWSmith, and Julius Squeezer, Toker, Ponderosa, Ravnos and even Louise. 

I really didn't even know Australian Herpers existed until I found ATR and then AussiePythons. I was pretty much going it alone and learning as I went. 

I have no recognised heroes, no names in print that I aspire to meeting. I have many herper friends both online and in the flesh now and each one has helped me in their own way. 

There are those that helped me medicate my big Olive Boy and Girl, and those that offered assistance if I needed it. The person that enabled me to get my first beautiful big brown tree snake and who now wishes he still had him . The person that got me hooked on Murray Darlings and Green tree snakes and taught me how to feed a Green Tree Hatchling. The lady that taught me how to feed a troubled Pink Tongue Skink. The people that sold me my first water python, so I could prove to myself they didn't deserve their nasty reptutaion. The person that helped me through my RI and blisters with medical and treatment advice. The two, now anonymous people that sold their 'furas and enabled me to study and start my own Arafura love affair. The man that sold me my first carpet python and then the next and the next and the next, and then enabled me to have Blind Betty, a blind maculosa I love deeply and have probably learnt the most from. The same man that got me involved in reptile rehabilitation.

There are more out there, the list is endless of people who have offered advice, or enabled me to learn. People that offered a shoulder or ear when I was grieving. Or people that uttered a passing comment I remembered later that enabled me to learn more about the creatures I love and care for. Even people that ask dumb questions, that make me sit up and think, gee, there are others that need to be educated. And there are the people I watch, that take the time and have the patience to educate them.


----------



## leighroyaus (May 25, 2006)

Joe & chilli, austy, les whyte, alot of aps & herp house members too many to name.


----------



## peterescue (May 25, 2006)

Fydor Dostoyevsky


----------



## coppa (May 25, 2006)

hey i'd like to thank peter johnson he was awesome :lol: and answered some weird questions  . sorry i never got to meet you pete {damn bike gonna sell it soon :wink: }

:lol: PETE U ROCK!! :lol:


----------



## orsm (May 25, 2006)

I would like to thank John Howard for all his contribution to the reptile world.


----------



## pugsly (May 25, 2006)

> Fydor Dostoyevsky



Yeah me too, legend. 

Def a mate of mine 'West' prob had 50,000 phone calls from me haha.

Oh and APS without this site I can't imagine where I would be, so many people on here give great tips and advice, I have learnt a wealth of information even just using the 'Search' engine.


----------



## Deb64 (May 25, 2006)

WOW thanks heaps for all your responses.... 
It is facinating seeing so many names pop up who have helped such a great number of us all for so many years... 
We are so fortunate to be able to gain knowledge and experience so readily from such awesome people.. 
TO ALL YOU DEDICATED EDUCATORS out there.... THANKYOU from so many of us 

I have to say my first experience with herpers came 6 months after the purchase of our 1st python.... much to my discust as I was totally terrified of snakes..even the tiny worm that was delivered to my son.... 
That tiny worm ended up being a total nutter who soon had my son bluffed with her antics... and guess who was left to care for her?? the biggest chicken out..... BUT.. I soon found that 20mins after taking a sleeping tablet was the best time for me to approach the lil demon... I was too zonked to care what she did 
I found a number for a Qld herp club.. spoke to a lovely lady Sandee who has helped me heaps over the years. Through her I was introduced to Repchat.... many a blonde question came from me in there ... but best of all is I made my most special herp friends through that lil room.... 
The main poor buggers who have had to tollerate all my stupid questions for so long and who I have the utmost respect for are.... 
TheQuiet1 ......without Ron my python days would have ended long ago.. he swapped my DEMON for an adorable male maccie that helped restore my confidence totally.... after 12 months I was even ready to take my DEMON back..she is now so loved they even fell in lust and gave me 13 adorable lil cobra.x.macs 
Sandee.. for getting me started with my 1st vitts and for geting me hooked on dragons...and selling me the most awesome lil Bredli  and helping me through so many dramas 
Todd...for helping my collection along with some more lovely lil macs and a 3 wonderful athertons 
Tim Nias... Gawd where do I start with this guy.. he has made it possible for me to have some of the most awesome herp experiences and has always been more than helpful with any concerns i have had with my pythons 
Dougie.. (one of those quiet but very dedicated and helpful guys who stays in the background a lot) has always been able to be counted on for advice and support with any of my herp issues.. 
Snappytom.... for talking me through step by step..litterally... the successful cooling. mating, laying, incubating of my 1st breeding attempt...With his help and the help and the advice of Fangz, Dougie and a few others I was soon a proud nan 
Rob Porter has also been a great help over the years and his given me some great advice. 
*LUV YA GUYS* and the many others who have helped me along the way..you know who you are


----------



## westaussie (May 25, 2006)

Brian Bush helped me out heaps back in the old days, He is still a good mate. Cheers to Brad Maryan as well. These 2 herpers are still icons of W.A herpetology and are true, unsung heros.
P.S - no-one tell em I said that.


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 25, 2006)

Steve irwin for saying Crikey lots and getting me into snakes...


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

That bloke wot runs the Herp Shop, what's his name? Barry or sumfing


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> I havnt got a perticular person i would like to thank but i would like to thank every member on aussie pythons that have given me some advice because i have received advice from many members on here so
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE FOR PUTTING ME AT EASE WHEN IM WORRIED ABOUT MY PYTHON'S



**** mate, they are still alive after you took advice from here ???? Commendable husbandry my friend, commendable


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> i would like 2 thank 2 people who have helped me (1) brendon mr bredli 4 4 bein there 4 my annouying qestions an helpin me out heaps with my 1st bredli python an second indicus themain who i brought my hypo bredli off thank you 4 everything you have done 4 me
> 
> thaks guys sam



Mate, if you PM Slatey he'll help you out with your spelling too


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> I would like to thank Serpenttounge on behalf of APS members. He has always been patient with questions asked by people new to the hobby and his advice is always spot on. He never boasts about his expertise (like some members) but always has a kind word for beginners.



Here here Greebs, very well said indeed.


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> But in all honesty, anyone & everyone in this hobby with a bit of knowledge that I have had the time to sit down, have a bourbon & a conversation with deserves my thanks. I do have my favourites & those I really appreciate, most of whom are the big names in the hobby but to name them all would take too long



J&C reptiles for not naming me


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> Fydor Dostoyevsky



Mate, did she help you out too? And I always thought you were MUCH older than me


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

> Brian Bush helped me out heaps back in the old days, He is still a good mate. Cheers to Brad Maryan as well. These 2 herpers are still icons of W.A herpetology and are true, unsung heros.
> P.S - no-one tell em I said that.



**** mate, I already did! Homer says "turn ya frame around and get out of here, westy"


----------



## africancichlidau (May 25, 2006)

I would sincerely like to thank the author of this thread for helping me get my post count up  roflmbao


----------



## hugsta (May 25, 2006)

LMAO Afro, trust you to carry on.... ;-)


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 25, 2006)

lol
ill be with ya


----------



## kwaka_80 (May 25, 2006)

two men, one journey


----------



## peterescue (May 25, 2006)

Firstly, I'd like to thank Eve for the apple. Without which I wouldnt have met the snake.


----------



## pugsly (May 26, 2006)

Ah very true!

Afro you have lost the plot! PMSL


----------



## Hickson (May 26, 2006)

My aspirations came from books - Durrell, Attenborough, Cogger, Gow.

And first hand info and experience from:

Peter Gadd, Terry Boylan, Chris Dorrian, Matthew Milgate, Marshall Black and Paul Kirk.



Hix


----------



## herptrader (May 26, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> That bloke wot runs the Herp Shop, what's his name? Barry or sumfing



That would be Brain right ;-)

(It is amazing how often Brian gets this typo.)


----------



## Deb64 (May 26, 2006)

Thanks heaps to all those of you who are taking this thread seriously and taking the time to answer sensibly and honestly..... your replies are all very interesting and I hope they keep coming in


----------



## Stevo (May 26, 2006)

I would like to thank a victorian breeder from up in the yarra ranges. Ten years ago I bought my 2nd ever python off him and at the time had not much of an idea what i was doing with my 1st. He has a wealth of experience and is always happy to share it and educate people from newbies to long time herpers. I think the best part is he has no ego , just a passion for pythons. Over the years I have bought heaps of snakes off him and picking up these snakes from his house in the early days is where i learnt most of what i know now. I have probably picked his brain for hours over the years and want to thank him for his patience and willingness to help.
Cheers


----------



## Kris (May 26, 2006)

I'd have to thank Mike.B. first of all for getting me interested in keeping snakes.Without the help of a QPWS Ranger "R.J." I wouldn't have gotten as far as I have,she still helps me where she can today.The bloke that Kersten mentioned and his wife that "I WON'T" name........40years....that's sooooo long.He has helped me out so much aver the years and saved one of my olives that was on deaths door, Kersten and I are very thankful to you both. Id like to mention Davo, thanks for my first elapid and for introducing me to Kersten. 

Kersten, thanks for putting up with me and my babies....the numerous times late at night when I say "Im just going down to the snake room for a sec....won't be long" and going back upstairs to find that a couple of hours have past.


----------



## MannyM (May 26, 2006)

I'd like to thank anyone who has taken the time to have a brief discussion and answer my questions regarding this hobby.

Oh, and I thank Indicus for producing the beautiful little Hypo Bredli I have in my mitts


----------



## Deb64 (May 26, 2006)

Keep them coming guys and gals.... it is so interesting.. 

Most of us have heard of a lot of Australias *Herp Legends* from the past. 
But do you ever stop and wonder who amongst us all will be tomorrows *Legends* ? 

There are a lot of highly probable candidates around us.... but do we really appreciate their input at the moment?... 

Just remember... it takes so little time and can mean a lot to those around you if you remember to 
*GIVE CREDIT WHERE CREDIT IS DUE*


----------



## Jungleland (May 26, 2006)

I would like to take this opportunity to thank my bank manager, without his help I would not able to have some cash to buy my set up and animals in my collection  did I hear someone mentioned "credit"


----------



## jeramie85 (May 26, 2006)

heya

well id like to thank anyone who has taken the time to answer my questions
and everyone else for asking questions so that i could gain more knowledge when people helped out and answered them

but in particular id like to thank 2 people peterjohnson64, and TrueBlue for putting in just that bit extra time

thanks


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 26, 2006)

harry butler when i was a kid,,mike and mal leyland(not really herpers but instilled the love of nature and travel ',nature walkabout' a tv show..eric worrel when i met him as a young fella it changed my life..cogger..irwin, yes irwin,,brian barnet.....


----------



## serpenttongue (May 26, 2006)

Greebo said:


> I would like to thank Serpenttounge on behalf of APS members. He has always been patient with questions asked by people new to the hobby and his advice is always spot on. He never boasts about his expertise (like some members) but always has a kind word for beginners.



Who, lil ol' me?  

The first person who was an influence on me was an old neighbour of mine back in the early/mid 1980's. He would take his son and myself to many great places catching blueys and Water dragons. He could talk anyone into letting us go on their land and catch whatever we could find. While my parents were talking me out of liking reptiles, he was encouraging me to keep them. He built cages and showed me how to keep reptiles until he died of Luekaemia in the late 1980's.

After that i was influenced mainly by books from Eric Worrell, Harry Frauca, Harry Butler, Graeme Gow, John Weigel, Hal Cogger and more recently Raymond Hoser, Rick Shine and Dave Barker.

In 1996/1997 i did volunteer work at Taronga Zoos Serpentaria and was influenced by Matthew Milgate, Chris Dorrian and Dion Hobcroft.

I have also been very influenced by and feel very fortunate to know Stuart Barnes and hope that one day i might be in his league.

From this site, Garth from GARTHNFAY is a herper i respect and look up to. OuZo and Soulweaver have been really good to me and have been kind enough to offer their help when i have been stuck. Unfortunately due to being incredibly shy i havent met many from this site but i really look up to guys like, Zulu, NCHERPS, Hugsta, True Blue, Splitmore, PilbaraPythons, Bigguy etc and absorb everything they write.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 26, 2006)

there was a ranger who lived in and worked in the little desert national park, hes dead now but he used to live behind the kiata hotel up the road from dimboola,and kept heaps of herps,,i stayed with him for a while in the early 80s..roy?? cant remember his last namedoes anyone know who im talking about??this great man was a huge influence for me,wish i could remember his bloody name


----------



## Lucas (May 26, 2006)

I want to thank the Black Snake that made its way through my house paddock back in '84. I was 4 yrs old and spent ages watching it. Since then I've been hooked.


----------



## Lucas (May 26, 2006)

That and the Guys at Canberra Exotic Pets. They have been more than helpful.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 26, 2006)

> there was a ranger who lived in and worked in the little desert national park, hes dead now but he used to live behind the kiata hotel up the road from dimboola,and kept heaps of herps,,i stayed with him for a while in the early 80s..roy?? cant remember his last namedoes anyone know who im talking about??this great man was a huge influence for me,wish i could remember his bloody name


somebody must have known this guy


----------



## FAY (May 26, 2006)

> Garth from GARTHNFAY is a herper i respect and look up to


That was really nice of you ST to say that about Garth, he is my reptile hero also as it was him who showed me the beauty in reptiles.
Others that I have heaps of respect for and value their opinion are Indicus, True Blue, Bigguy, NCHERPS.
Also meeting and talking to John Cann and knowing Kel Worley has done it for me.
Garth's hero's are Louis Robichaux (caught the longest scrubby ever), Graeme Gow. John Cann and Eric Worrell.


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2006)

*re Credit*

Everyones got their bits of knowledge,serpentongue,pike,indicus,longtom and trueblue for knowledgable answers to questions,some like Mr Bredli and Hix are good reading at times and amusing


----------



## krusty (May 26, 2006)

i would have to say brian barnet as he helped me heaps,thanks brian.


----------



## serpenttongue (May 26, 2006)

By the way Zulu, is you avatar picture of Metallicas "Black" album or Spinal Taps "Black" album? :lol:


----------



## jessop (May 26, 2006)

*thanx*

I would like to thank mother nature and evolution for putting these beautiful and amazing creatures on the earth! And of course all you guys 'n' girls at Aussie Pythons... It is a great site full of useful information and great discussions! Thanks guys


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2006)

*re Credit*

Oh i forgot Jungle Freak,when i asked him for imfo on bhps after buying some he emailed me detailed imformation on husbandry,how was that for service  :wink:


----------



## zulu (May 26, 2006)

*re Credit*



serpenttongue said:


> By the way Zulu, is you avatar picture of Metallicas "Black" album or Spinal Taps "Black" album? :lol:


 Cheeky bugger serp thats me with me eyes closed outside blactown railway station


----------



## pixie (May 26, 2006)

i must say the people who have helped me out the most are you guys =)


----------



## ari (May 26, 2006)

Definately 5 x individuals who have given me support & who I have high regard for are:

1) Mr John McGrath
2) Mr Greg Narker
3) Mr Danny Brown
4) Mr Rob Porter
5) Finally the PRINCESS Saz or Sarah Codman

Also Brian from the Herpshop who is an amazing guy who gives me advice, even when he doesnt get a sale from it - mind you I generally only buy from him anyway - HES THE MAN


----------



## jessop (May 26, 2006)

*hey i 4got*

Sorry, i forgot to mention mr bredls/Brendon and ssssnakeman for their help on my diamond python hibernation issue... Thanks heaps guy's! Your replies were prompt and informative! Cheers guy's


----------



## jordo (May 26, 2006)

I'd have to say Allen Henderson helped me out the most, I was in primary school and was a member of a nature club for kids at a small place that Allen owned, he gave me details of breeders and general husbandry and also gave me a spiny leaf insect which was a great pet for a year or so.
Also my first reptiles came from Mip and Mick Pugh, and Reef and River Aquatics who were extremely helpful and i continue to deal with them today.
You peoples are all great help as well.


----------



## indicus (May 27, 2006)

Give credit where credits due.......
Firstly i would like to express my graditude to a herper who is IMO one of the best herpers to come out of Australian herpaculture....With personal friends like the late Mr Worrell teaching and taking him on field trips; his knowledge, expertise, and passion are second to none. He is responsible for helping some of the most noted herpetologists in the Australian industry get to the position they are today......often with little credit (some wouldn't admit it). His approach and handling skills are of someone that has a natural affinity with reptiles; at one.....I thank him for encouraging, guiding, and teaching me all i wish to know......
Thanks Bawana; for putting up with me; for all the great first hand stories; your friendship and all your help...... :wink: 
I'd also like to thank friends like Browns who has overcome personal obstacles to maintain a herp collection that most able body herpers would have trouble keeping to such high standards.....thanks mate; your drive and passion is a credit to you and encouragement to us all....... :wink:
Oh before i forget many thanks to you to Mr Danny Brown.... :wink:
Thanks also to those that supported us; i couldnt afford to keep what pets i have without you...I hope you get the same enjoyment out of them as we have. 
Lastly many thanks to all the new herpers....your new found passion and enjoyment; is uplifting and makes it seem all worthwhile.......I thankyou all 8) .


----------



## star11 (May 27, 2006)

Well, I would first like to thank APS, for feeding my hunger for reptile info, goss and pics, (much to the disappointment of my girlfriend who claims I spend way to much time on the computer).
Also to all the members whom I have learnt so much from, especially Jungle_freak and TrueBlue for their patience and knowledge.


----------



## MannyM (May 29, 2006)

indicus said:


> Lastly many thanks to all the new herpers....your new found passion and enjoyment; is uplifting and makes it seem all worthwhile.......I thankyou all 8) .



Hey! That's me! I'm a new herper 

Thanks again for the beaut bredli indicus.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (May 29, 2006)

> Quote: ?
> there was a ranger who lived in and worked in the little desert national park, hes dead now but he used to live behind the kiata hotel up the road from dimboola,and kept heaps of herps,,i stayed with him for a while in the early 80s..roy?? cant remember his last namedoes anyone know who im talking about??this great man was a huge influence for me,wish i could remember his bloody name
> 
> 
> somebody must have known this guy


 found him, his name was keith hatley and he was the first ranger at little desert,,he died last year aged 90,,this man was a legend ..r.i.p


----------



## TrueBlue (May 29, 2006)

Terry Adams.
the guy is a ledgend.


----------



## soulweaver (May 29, 2006)

TB, will you be my hero


----------



## Gregory (May 29, 2006)

My heroes have always been Phil and Greebo a.k.a Gunshy a.k.a Dave.
They've helped me lots of times here with their witty repartee and I know that deep down they really,really like me.
Phil makes pretty good coffee and is a good host to us northerners.



Cheers, Greg.


----------



## BeardyBen (May 29, 2006)

I have to say that John Cann got me first really facinated by herps with his Herp Show at la perouse Sydney. I watched 3 shows in a row  awesome!!!! I often go there when I can and admire his amazing animals. I also purchased a turtle from him  I would have to thank Instar when i first joined this sight he was always helpful with any questions about my beardies. Where are you Instar????? havent seen him online for a while. I also have to mention Rob Bredl and his docos, and I know a lot of you will hate me for this but Steve irwin and his "enthusiasm" for reptiles facinated me when I was younger


----------



## TrueBlue (May 29, 2006)

souly,- NO!


----------



## soulweaver (May 29, 2006)

why? you hurt my feelings now  all i wanted was to be your friend


----------



## TrueBlue (May 29, 2006)

ha ha, mate , im to much of a numnuts to be anyones hero. ( "as he flys of in the distance at the seed of sound").


----------



## Retic (May 29, 2006)

I guess mine would be Gerald Durrell, he didn't start my interest in reptiles but he certainly added to it with his inspiring adventures.


----------



## Harro (May 29, 2006)

My patient father who fostered my love of reptiles, built me a reptile pit in the back yard and took me on collecting trips when I was a young boy (many years ago). Eric Worrel who was my hero as a child. John Cann and Gerry Swan. Also all the knowledgeable people who contribute their ideas on this site - keep up the good work guys!


----------



## krusty (May 29, 2006)

and i would also like to thank my old mate roy pails and a very good mate of mine adam. as they have helped me out a lot to. thanks guys.............


----------



## hugsta (May 29, 2006)

To be honest, I have had too many people to list give me help over the years and continue to to this day. But as a kid growing up I had and intense facination with herps and sharks. My first hands on experience with reptiles was when I was about 7 or 8, too long ago to remember exactly, but my old man took me a guy in Top Ryde, NSW, who used to own a gun shop there. His name was Lee, not sure of his last, but, too my lack of knowledge and over excitement of holding a snake, I freehandled my very first elapid, a RBB, he also said I could have it which had me leaping over the moon. Unfortunately, my old man almost killed him for letting free handle a venomous snake and that ended that. He also had a few other herps and I wondered why he wouldn't let me handle his death adder.....I was only young...LOL But from that day on I have been addicted to them. I wish I new where he went, as I would love to thank him for that one off experience that has lasted a lifetime.


----------



## Tsidasa (May 29, 2006)

Some guy that i bought my snake enclosure off, i dont know his name but he was nice and made me hold his skittish bitey snake who wasn't skittish or bitey around me. Also the people on here because i read some of the q's people have written and am in awe by the fabulous responses, even though i haven't asked a lot yet (and for sure i will) i have already learnt so much from reading through many posts in the quiet times at work. Thanks all of you for being so patient with us newbies because it lets us know if we have a problem we have a soft place to land in asking one of you.


----------



## krusty (May 30, 2006)

thats right hugsta there are to many to thank for all the help over the years
so thats why i pick out the top 3 that have helped me.


----------



## pugsly (May 30, 2006)

"Where are you Instar????? havent seen him online for a while"

Left here mate, has his own forum now..


----------



## Hickson (May 30, 2006)

boa said:


> I guess mine would be Gerald Durrell, he didn't start my interest in reptiles but he certainly added to it with his inspiring adventures.



Agree 100%. He was an icon.

Very sad day for the wildlife of the world when he passed away.



Hix


----------



## wateva (Jun 9, 2006)

i would like to thank peter johnson as hes the best he answers anything thanks pete


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dont thank me, I'm only repeating what I've learned here. As herps were illegal for most of my keeping life there hasn't been much support around until I discovered the internet. Back to the start though, and I would ahve to thank Greg Tomes (he's the guy in Parkside Drive Srrpenttongue) and his mum because that is where I kept all my herps until I was about 18 years old.

I have learned more in the 7 months I have been active in this site that I knew from keeping herps since about 1976. so I guess I owe my biggest thanks to Slatey. If it wasn't for him I owuldn't know the likes of (I started typing a list of names but I know I will forget someone if I do that and that would be a shame - you all know who you are)


----------



## wateva (Jun 9, 2006)

im still goona thank u


----------



## Slateman (Mar 1, 2008)

Greebo said:


> I would like to thank Serpenttounge on behalf of APS members. He has always been patient with questions asked by people new to the hobby and his advice is always spot on. He never boasts about his expertise (like some members) but always has a kind word for beginners.



Agree.


----------

